# DeskScapes 1.01 Released - Introducing Dynamic Dreams!



## Island Dog (Mar 29, 2007)

From the beginning we have been working to not only allow users to play videos on their desktop, but also be able to run  triggered content that could change based on time of day, local weather, or other set events, not to mention dynamically generated content, rendered on-the-fly on their system.  A looping video is cool, but what about a rotating planet Earth that accurately shows where it is currently day or night?  Or maybe a lake scene that changes from day to night based on your computer clock? 

Today, we're ready to unleash DeskScapes 1.01 upon the world!  1.01 includes support for triggers and dynamic dreams.  Users of Object Desktop have been testing dynamic dreams for a week now, and the response has been great.  DeskScapes 1.01 is a free update and comes with an updated DreamMaker so you can start creating your own triggered animated wallpapers!


Head over to Dream.WinCustomize.com now to get the latest version and start experiencing what Stardock has made possible for Windows Vista!



*www.stardock.com/brad/img15_small.jpg *www.stardock.com/brad/img1B_small.jpg

*www.wincustomize.com/articles.aspx?aid=148469


----------



## goobimama (Mar 29, 2007)

Deskscapes is much much better than Dreamscene...gonna update mine right now...


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

let me chk it out ... looks to be a really cool app taking vista's eye candy to an all new level


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 29, 2007)

Its good , but will never use such thing . Static wallpapers are good and less distracting.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it like EarthDesk?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 29, 2007)

that earth simulation certainly looks like earthdesk, but I'm guessing that the earth is not the only "dream" that's on board...

But yes, wasting CPU cycles on useless desktop animations is not productive at all.


----------

